# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  ياقسمتي .................................................!  !!

## احمد ابوسنة

*العتمة راقدة ع . الاسامي والوشوش
والعين بترسم فى الرتوش علشان تبان
وحروف بتلضم نفسها تخلق بيان
ولسان بيلحس كلمته 
وسنان بتمضغ مرها 
وسرير بيحسب فرشته هيَّ الأمان

والليل بيتسَحب شروق
والعتمة راقدة على الاسامي 
جوَّه اجواف الحلوق
طامسة الوان الكلام 
حابسة اصوات الهدوء
والليل بيتسَحب شروق

أسنان بتهنش بعضها
تمصها وتبتسم
وإدين بتغرس ضفرها في جلدها
وتترسم..
وعيون تراقب نفسها
وهىَّ مرعوشة بخوف
وطيور بتنعق من بعيد
جنب القمر ف مِحنته
وهوّ هناك من كسفِتُه 
ساكت مداري سِحنته
عامل فروق
والليل بيتسحب شروق

الدم طرطش ع الجدار
فى الضلمة مش باين نهار
وصريخ بيخلع فى القلوب
والنهش داير والحروب
والعتمة  رابطة فى البصر
ومكتفه صوت الحجر
ونهار بنستناه بشوق
والليل بيتسحب شروق


فجأة انجلى
والنور جلا
فتحت عيني امنية
غمضت عيني امنية
فى نهار يضيع
وينتهي 
وللأسف . طال الكلام 
واتقطعوا جناح الحمام
طلع النهار وهو ماشي
بيتسحب ظلام
والشمس قايدة فى الحروق
على ليل بيتسحب شروق
والعتمة راقدة  فى فرشتي
ياقسمتي  .................
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## مصطفى صقر

جميلة جدا يا استاذ احمد
من زمان مشفتش كلام حضرتك 
اللى لة طريقة تعبير مميزة عن اى شاعر
والفاظ متركبة بطريقة اعتقد انة يعود الفضل لك فى اكتشاف هذة التركيبة

----------


## د.ابودنيا

الله الله الله للصبح
هو دا احمد ابو سنة
الله عليك يابو حميد لما بتتجلى

شاعر بجد واللهى 
محبتى وتقديرى

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> جميلة جدا يا استاذ احمد
> من زمان مشفتش كلام حضرتك 
> اللى لة طريقة تعبير مميزة عن اى شاعر
> والفاظ متركبة بطريقة اعتقد انة يعود الفضل لك فى اكتشاف هذة التركيبة



اخى  العزيز مصطفي صقر اشكرك علي مرورك 
وتعبيرك اللى اول مرة اسمعه وسعيد بيه جدااااااااااااا
ولكن اللى اسعدني اكتر من التعبير بتاعك انك طلعت من جمهورية المحلة الكبري
وانا بحب البلد دي جدااااااااااااااااا 
اشكرك وكل سنة وانت طيب
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> الله الله الله للصبح
> هو دا احمد ابو سنة
> الله عليك يابو حميد لما بتتجلى
> 
> شاعر بجد واللهى 
> محبتى وتقديرى


اخي الحبيب د فوزي
لو تعرف
ان هذا النص اهديه لك ... علشان الكلام اللى انت قولته فى النص اللى فات
وطبعا الاهداء كنت منتظر فقط لما تيجي تعلق على النص ... 
واشكرك لأنك السبب فى اخراج هذا النص وتلك الصور ... من قسوة تعليقك الذي سعدت به جداااااااا ..... وياريت الناس كلها تعمل كده ... 
اعتقد ان بداخل كل شاعر .. مجلدات من النصوص ولكن كل نص او دفعة شعرية تجتاج لجهد لكي تخرج .... وهذا الجهد لن يأتي الا بنوع من الضغط والقسوة المباحة فيما بيننا 
لكي يخرج الابداع 
اشكرك على قسوتك اولا وعلى تعبيرك الجميل ثانيا وانا سعيد فى الحالتين 
دمت بكل خير 
اخيك
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## د.ابودنيا

المرة السابقة فعلا انت استهطرت بالنص فافلت منك خالص ومكانش فيه اى لون منك
اما المرة دى حسيت ادى سلامكو وجدر العنب ونصوص كتيرة
انت رسام تتقن رسم الصور ببراعة
والناظر لهذا النص مقارنة بالذى مضى لن يجد اى ارتباط فرق السما م العما فعلا
اتمنى لك التوفيق دوما ويارب تكون بخير ان شاء الله
محبتى وتقديرى لك اخ وصديق غالى وعزيز

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

"والليل بيتسحب شروق"

جملة بالغة التعبير... ورائعة المعنى


استاذى الكريم ..احمد ابو سنة

بقدر المى من كلماتك القوية
بقد استمتاعى وسعادتى..
 بتواجدى بين صفحاتك

تقبل خالص ودى .. وكل التقدير،،، :f:

----------


## مصطفى صقر

> اخى  العزيز مصطفي صقر اشكرك علي مرورك 
> وتعبيرك اللى اول مرة اسمعه وسعيد بيه جدااااااااااااا
> ولكن اللى اسعدني اكتر من التعبير بتاعك انك طلعت من جمهورية المحلة الكبري
> وانا بحب البلد دي جدااااااااااااااااا 
> اشكرك وكل سنة وانت طيب
> احمد ابوسنة





وتزداد المحلة عبقرية وحبا فى قلبى 
بحبك انت لها

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> المرة السابقة فعلا انت استهطرت بالنص فافلت منك خالص ومكانش فيه اى لون منك
> اما المرة دى حسيت ادى سلامكو وجدر العنب ونصوص كتيرة
> انت رسام تتقن رسم الصور ببراعة
> والناظر لهذا النص مقارنة بالذى مضى لن يجد اى ارتباط فرق السما م العما فعلا
> اتمنى لك التوفيق دوما ويارب تكون بخير ان شاء الله
> محبتى وتقديرى لك اخ وصديق غالى وعزيز


اخي الحببيب د فوزي
سامحني على التأخير
اشكرك مرة اخري ياطيب القلب فى المرور هنا  وكتابة  تلك السطور
التى اسعدتني حقاً
اشكرك وكل سنة وانت طيب
اخيك
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

اخي الفاضل . الشاعر ... شاعر الرومانسية .. 
اشكرك على مرورك وقراءتك للنص .. واختيار تلك الجملة .. التى اعتقد انها تنم عن ذكاءك كقاري وكشاعر فى المقام الأول بالطبع

ربما يدرك الشاعر القارئ . كلمة او صورة فى النص .. تكون هى الاقرب للشاعر .. وعندما يذكرها ويذكر اعجابة بها .. بحدث قرب اكثر من العقول والقلوب للشعراء .. 
وخصوصا عندما يتعلق الأمر بمدي الحرص على الاستفادة من بعضنا البعض فى مثل هذا المكان  الذي يجمع النخبة من مستخدمي النت من شعراء العامية المصرية 
اخي الحبيب
اشكرك وكل عام وانت بخير
اخيك
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## محمد نديم

الأستاذ الشاعر المغدق
أحمد أبو سنة
رسم بالكلمة فيه الصوت واللون والحركة.
صورة .. بل لوحة ... بل ... مشاهد سينمائية متتابعة ... تأخذنا من أول  وهلة بخوف وترقب ووجل 
يدخل بنا سراديب الوحشة والصمت
وهناك في آخر النفق تتضح المأساة أكبر 
فلا نملك إلا أن نقف أمامها خاشعين... مأساة .. هل هي قدر محتوم؟

تركيبة مخدومة فنيا بطريقة شاعرية عفوية ومحترفة في آن واحد.
سلمت مبدعا
وسامح خربشاتي هنا.

أخوك محمد نديم.

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> الأستاذ الشاعر المغدق
> أحمد أبو سنة
> رسم بالكلمة فيه الصوت واللون والحركة.
> صورة .. بل لوحة ... بل ... مشاهد سينمائية متتابعة ... تأخذنا من أول  وهلة بخوف وترقب ووجل 
> يدخل بنا سراديب الوحشة والصمت
> وهناك في آخر النفق تتضح المأساة أكبر 
> فلا نملك إلا أن نقف أمامها خاشعين... مأساة .. هل هي قدر محتوم؟
> 
> تركيبة مخدومة فنيا بطريقة شاعرية عفوية ومحترفة في آن واحد.
> ...



*الشاعر الجميل محمد نديم ..
اشكرك على تلك القراءة المتأنية .. وتلك السطور المختزلة  لكل النص .
ولا يفعل ذلك الى شاعر مخضرم .. 
اقبل مني اسفي على ايام مضت ... كنت لا اعرفك حق المعرفة .. 
واسمح لى ان ابدي بعض مايجول فى قلبي هنا 
 هل تعلم يااخي ان التعارف حقا عن طريق النت هذا سواء عن طريق الابداع ام  غيره ... لابد وان يندرج تحت حدود معينة تلزم كل الطرف بالتفكير فى طبيعة تلك العلاقة او التعارف .. ولكن المشكلة اننا ربما نعتقد ان تلك العلاقة .. عادية مثل علاقة الوجة بالوجة .. وربما نعتبرها علاقة مليئة بالشك .. طوال الوقت ..
فلا هذا ولا ذلك صحيحاً ..
من الممكن ان يظهر شخص مهزوز الشخصية من خلال كلماته .. مع انه فى منتهي الرزانة .. ومن الممكن ان يظهر شخص .. على انه رزين ومعتدل .. مع انه عكس ذلك .. 
من الممكن ان تبني لشخصية ما فى ذهنك صورة قوية ومثال راقي .. وفى لحظة
يتهاوي كل ذلك على اعتاب الواقع .. والعكس ايضا من الممكن ان يكون او تكون تلك الشخصية  غير مستقرة .. ولكنها فى الواقع اجمل من ذلك ..
خلاصة القول .. انه ربما فى السنوات المقبلة سوف تكون هناك دراسات بالفعل عن طبيعة العلاقات الانسانية من خلال تلك الشبكة .. والتغير السلوكي للبشر .. من خلال تلك المعاملة .. 
ولكن ما يخصنا هنا هو العلاقة من خلال الابداع فقط وان كانت تلك العلاقة ربما تتطرق الى الحياة الخاصة ... من صداقة وما الى ذلك .. 
وهنا تكون الصدمة او المفاجأة .. فليس كل ما نتخيله يكون صحيحا .. سواء بالايجاب او السلب .. 
كلمات كانت فى صدري وتصور اعتقد انه سوف يكون محل نقاش فى السنوات المقبلة حول طبيعة تلك العلاقة من خلال الشبكة .. وطبيعتنا نحن كشعراء لا نريد الا التواصل .. 
وبالطبع بحكم اننا من بلد واحد قد تكون هناك صداقات .. 
تلك الكلمة ... التى اعتقد انها سوف يكون لها معاني اخري .. غير معناها المتعارف عليه 
بسبب التغيير السلوكي فى البشر .. مواكبة مع تكنولوجيا العصر ..
اخي الحبيب محمد نديم
اقبل مني اسفي مرة اخري على ماتقدم وعلى الاطالة واشكرك على مرورك الكريم
على ماخط قلمي المتواضع 

اخيك 
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## محمد نديم

> *الشاعر الجميل محمد نديم ..
> اشكرك على تلك القراءة المتأنية .. وتلك السطور المختزلة  لكل النص .
> ولا يفعل ذلك الى شاعر مخضرم .. 
> اقبل مني اسفي على ايام مضت ... كنت لا اعرفك حق المعرفة .. 
> واسمح لى ان ابدي بعض مايجول فى قلبي هنا 
>  هل تعلم يااخي ان التعارف حقا عن طريق النت هذا سواء عن طريق الابداع ام  غيره ... لابد وان يندرج تحت حدود معينة تلزم كل الطرف بالتفكير فى طبيعة تلك العلاقة او التعارف .. ولكن المشكلة اننا ربما نعتقد ان تلك العلاقة .. عادية مثل علاقة الوجة بالوجة .. وربما نعتبرها علاقة مليئة بالشك .. طوال الوقت ..
> فلا هذا ولا ذلك صحيحاً ..
> من الممكن ان يظهر شخص مهزوز الشخصية من خلال كلماته .. مع انه فى منتهي الرزانة .. ومن الممكن ان يظهر شخص .. على انه رزين ومعتدل .. مع انه عكس ذلك .. 
> من الممكن ان تبني لشخصية ما فى ذهنك صورة قوية ومثال راقي .. وفى لحظة
> ...


 أخي الأستاذ أحمد أبو سنة المحترم

لعلك بألف خير دائما.
ببساطة شديدة 
النت هو مجرد اتصال تلفوني مكتوب
لا يغني عن التواصل الإنساني الحقيقي ... ولا يعوض عن التلاقي الحميمي في الواقع 
وربما نلتقي ولا نتحاب 
وربما نلتقي ونصادق بعضنا بعضا ... وربما تلتقي الأرواح ووتتناغم وربما لا تتفق وتتنافروتتباعد ... ربما.
الواقع والحياة بكل تفصايلها هي الحق.
الحياة بكل حلوها ومرها وتجاربها هي الحقيقة ... وليس النت.
اللقاء مهم..
وأعلم أن الأخوة والأخوات في منتدى مصر ينظمون مقابلات  أخوية جماعية بين الحين والآخر وهذا قمة الرقي الإنساني أن يتحول التواصل المكتوب الى تواصل عملي حقيقي ... ساعتها ... قد تتغير وجهات نظر كثيرة .ولكنني على يقين أن روح الإنسان الأصيلة والمتأصلة في أصله الأصيل .... لا تتغير ... سواء في النت أوفي خارجه .

ولقد التقيت هنا على ضفاف الخليج بالدكتور حسان الشناوي وكثيرين من شعراء وأدباء الواحة الثقافية .. في جلسات أدبية جميلة .. كان الود جوها والاحترام والتقدير حاديها.ولم أجد منهم غير ما وجدته على صفحات أوراق المنتديات. وجدتهم هم .. هم.
وإذا كانت  هناك جوانب تظل  مستورة لا نعرفها عن من نعايشهم في الحياة ونعاشرهم يوما بيوم ( من زملاءوأصدقاء وأزواج وزوجات وأولاد )... فكيف الحال بمن على الإنترنت؟!!

وأخير وليس آخرا ... كم كنت وما زلت أطالب نفسي أنا شخصيا بالتروي أمام اي شخص أقابله  لأول مرة ... لأكون حريصا في التعامل ... متلمسا لنوافذ شخصيته .. ومقدرا لمكانته مهما كانت .... فلكل إنسان مكانته في نفس ذاته قبل أن تكون في نفوس الآخرين.يحدث هذا في النت وخارجه.فللإنسان ... أي إنسان احترامه وتقديره  عندي ولو كان مجرد 
nickname on line.

أحرص دائما على اللقاء الطبيعي والمعاشرة الإنسانية الحقيقية ... وليس عبر اتصال .. تلفوني .. مكتوب.
أنا لا أدعي الخبرة ولا الحكمة ... ولكنها خواطر خطرت لي من وحي كلماتك الآسرة بالود.
مع تقديري واحترامي لكل حرف منك ولشخصك الكريم.
وكل عام وأنت بخير.


أخوك.
د. محمد نديم

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*الشاعر الجميل محمد نديم ....
معك كل حق فيما قلته ... ولعلني راجعت نفسي مرارا عندما كانت تحدث لى اى مشكلة هنا او فى اى منتدي كالعادة .. فأنا احب المشاكسات الأدبية ... ربما لآنني تربيت عليها او ربما لأننى اجد فيها فائدة قد ترجع على القارئ .. فى حين انه ربما يكون فيها شئ من التجاوز فى بعض الأحيان منى او من اى فرد .. اعترف بذلك .. حقاً هنا ..
ولكن يااخى كما قلت انت لقد اجتمعت بأشخاص كالدكتور حسان الشناوي وغيرهم وساعدك الحظ فى ذلك حيث انهم كانو بجوارك ولكن ماذا يفعل .. من كتب عليه ان يكتب هكذا  دون ان يري احد .. الا القليل بالطبع .... فأنا قد قابلت شخصاً واحدا فى الاجازة هو الشاعر اسامة عبد الصبور .. وكان اهدي مما تخيلت .. حيث انه مشاكس ايضاً ولكنه فى الواقع هادئ الطباع .. وكنت اتمنى ان الشاعر احمد ابراهيم ومحمد سعيد ولكن الظروف  بقى 
خلاصة القول . اننى اتفق معك فيما تقول ولا اختلف على كلمة واحدة .. 
ربما ماقيل هنا قد يجعل البعض يدلي بدلوه لكي .. نقترب من بعض اكتر .. فأحيانا ما اجد نفسي اريد ان اقترب كثيرا من الناس ... عندما اشعر اننى بعيد ..
شعور ينتابني منذ فترة .. وخصوصا اننى تعودت بالفعل على تلك الشبكة حتى عندما ذهبت الى الاجازة وحضرت امسية شعرية واحدة .. فلم اشعر بمتعة الاستماع ولا الالقاء كما اشعر به هنا مثلا .. 
ربما هى العادة يااخى ... وربما يظهر لنا فى المستقبل اداوات اخري وتكنولوجيا اخري .. تخلق فينا صفات واشكاليات اخري...
سبحان الله 
اشكرك على بوحك معي .. 
وتقبل احترامي لشخصكم الكريم 

اخيك
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عايده العشرى

الشاعر الكبير أحمد ابو سنه
بالراحه عليا ياعم :2:  
جعلتنى ألهث وانا اتتبع صورك المتلاحقه
فاغرةً فاهى متوجسةً خيفه ::hop::  
بجد !! كم من الصور القاتمه ياالله
بس جاءت كلها لتخدم الغرض الا وهو ان الشاعر مكتئب
وتركتنا بعد ما اصابنا كلنا الاكتئاب
واعتقد انه لابد وقد زال من عندك الان
ممكن بقى حاجه مفرحه شويه!! كتعويض ::stpd::  
تحياتى

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> الشاعر الكبير أحمد ابو سنه
> بالراحه عليا ياعم 
> جعلتنى ألهث وانا اتتبع صورك المتلاحقه
> فاغرةً فاهى متوجسةً خيفه 
> بجد !! كم من الصور القاتمه ياالله
> بس جاءت كلها لتخدم الغرض الا وهو ان الشاعر مكتئب
> وتركتنا بعد ما اصابنا كلنا الاكتئاب
> واعتقد انه لابد وقد زال من عندك الان
> ممكن بقى حاجه مفرحه شويه!! كتعويض 
> تحياتى



*الاخت الفاضلة عايدة العشري .. 
اشكر لكٍ مرورك المتميز ... وكلماتك التى تضفي جو من المرح والفكاهة فى تلك الصفحة المكتئبة .. 
والنص المكتئب .. وصاحبة المكتئب .. 
تعبيرك المذكور .. وانتى تقرأين .. اسعدني جدااااااااااا .. رغم اننى لا اريد ان يتسلل اليكي احساس الاكتئاب ايضاً ....
دمتي بكل خير .. وكل عام وانتى بألف خير

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *العتمة راقدة ع . الاسامي والوشوش*
> *والعين بترسم فى الرتوش علشان تبان*
> *وحروف بتلضم نفسها تخلق بيان*
> *ولسان بيلحس كلمته* 
> *وسنان بتمضغ مرها* 
> *وسرير بيحسب فرشته هيَّ الأمان*
> 
> *والليل بيتسَحب شروق*
> *والعتمة راقدة على الاسامي* 
> ...


زخما من الصور الجماليه والتركيبات الشعريه العميقة المعنى  والبديعة اللفظ

عقد لؤلؤى متراص الحبات لا يقوى على صياغته سوى جواهرجى عتيق


الحبيب احمد ابو سنه


مساء الإبداع يا صديقى الجميل :good:

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> زخما من الصور الجماليه والتركيبات الشعريه العميقة المعنى  والبديعة اللفظ
> 
> عقد لؤلؤى متراص الحبات لا يقوى على صياغته سوى جواهرجى عتيق
> 
> 
> الحبيب احمد ابو سنه
> 
> 
> مساء الإبداع يا صديقى الجميل



اخي الحبيب محمد سعيد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
الف الف مبروك صدور الديوان وليلة عرسك وعرسه مناقشته .. 
قد كتبت لك تهنئة خاصة فى موضوع ولا اذكر اين هذا الموضوع ... 
اشكرك بعمق على مرورك الراقي وكلماتك الثمينة ... التى لا تخرج الا من جواهرجي ايضاً يعرف قيمة الأحرف ........ فى زمن رخصت فيه الكلمات 
كل عام وانت بألف خير
اخيك
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *العتمة راقدة ع . الاسامي والوشوش
> والعين بترسم فى الرتوش علشان تبان
> وحروف بتلضم نفسها تخلق بيان
> ولسان بيلحس كلمته 
> وسنان بتمضغ مرها 
> وسرير بيحسب فرشته هيَّ الأمان
> 
> والليل بيتسَحب شروق
> والعتمة راقدة على الاسامي 
> ...


*الأخ أحمد أبو سنه
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

قسمتك كيده
هتعمل إيه يعني؟
وإحنا طبعاً المستفيدين
عشان لولا قسمتك كيده
ماكناش هنقرا القصيده الجميله الرائعه دي

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

الاخ عصام علم الدين
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك على مرورك ... ومعلش ياعم قسمتنا كده 

والله المستعان .......... ورب ضارة نافعة ........... 
ولكن الاهم ان لا يستمر الضرر ............ والخسائر ....
الا اذا كان المخصوص بالحفاظ عليه  ... غير مفيد  ولا ينبغي الحفاظ عليه .. 
وربنا يعوض علينا ......... والنهار يطلع ...... والنور ينور ........ والناس تشوف ... من العتمة اللى داخل القصيدة .. لما تتسحب شروق .....
.........................................
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## sayedattia

> *
> الدم طرطش ع الجدار
> فى الضلمة مش باين نهار
> وصريخ بيخلع فى القلوب
> والنهش داير والحروب
> والعتمة  رابطة فى البصر
> ومكتفه صوت الحجر
> ونهار بنستناه بشوق
> والليل بيتسحب شروق
> ...






أخي الشاعر الفنان / أ . أحمد أبوسنه

[IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9gnMiVQAMdFU5sAQx6jzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBsdmIydTZ  hBHNlYwNwcm9mBHZ0aWQDSTAwMV83MA--/SIG=12eu3gvq9/EXP=1170756048/**http%3A//www.majalisna.com/gallery/28/28_3431_1063228247.jpg[/IMG]

الله ... الله ... الله
هكذا هتفت حروفي حينما صافحت عيناي حروفك
رائعة من روائعك التي تمزج في عفوية جميلة الواقع بالخيال
ولسان حال الجميع في مصر يتحسر في صمت ويقول ياقسمتي
سلمت وسلم إبداعك الراقي .. وقلمك العاجي 
وتقبل مني الحب خالصا والتقدير زائدا

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> أخي الشاعر الفنان / أ . أحمد أبوسنه
> 
> [IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9gnMiVQAMdFU5sAQx6jzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBsdmIydTZ  hBHNlYwNwcm9mBHZ0aWQDSTAwMV83MA--/SIG=12eu3gvq9/EXP=1170756048/**http%3A//www.majalisna.com/gallery/28/28_3431_1063228247.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> الله ... الله ... الله
> هكذا هتفت حروفي حينما صافحت عيناي حروفك
> رائعة من روائعك التي تمزج في عفوية جميلة الواقع بالخيال
> ولسان حال الجميع في مصر يتحسر في صمت ويقول ياقسمتي
> سلمت وسلم إبداعك الراقي .. وقلمك العاجي 
> وتقبل مني الحب خالصا والتقدير زائدا



الجميل .. أ سيد عطية 
اشكرك على تلك السطور التى تتعدي جمال القصيدة فى رأيي
اتمنى ان اكون اهلا لهذا الاطراء...
دمت مبدعا .. شاعرا ومعلقاً ........... وادام الله الحب بيننا ..
ويارب يجعل قسمتنا حب دايماً
وبحبها تكون دى قسمتي ... 
دمت بكل خير
اخيك
 احمد ابوسنة

----------


## summar

استاذى العزيز احمد ابو سنة
جميل جدا شعرك...وصورك جديدة وفيها ابتكار
بس ليه الحزن ده....
ان شاء الله نستنى منك قصيدة فيها امل....
فى انتظار المزيد

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> استاذى العزيز احمد ابو سنة
> جميل جدا شعرك...وصورك جديدة وفيها ابتكار
> بس ليه الحزن ده....
> ان شاء الله نستنى منك قصيدة فيها امل....
> فى انتظار المزيد



الشاعرة الواعية يسرا

اشكر لك مرورك وقراءتك وان كنت اعتقد ان الحزن جزء من الشاعر فلا يوجد شاعر بلا احزان 
بل ان الشاعر احيانا مايشكر الحزن لأنه هو المحرك الاساسي له ..
بل احيانا مايبحث الشاعر عن الحزن وسط الفرح لكي يشعر انه شاعر
اختي الفاضلة
اشكرك مرة اخري 
ودمتي بكل الخير

احمد ابوسنة

----------


## عمر فؤاد

الله ينور يا أستاذ احمد 
أنا اول مرة اقرالك 
و هاطلع من القصيدة دى علشان ادور بلهفة على قصايدك التانية 
سعدت جدا بإكتشافك 
اخوك عمر فؤاد

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> الله ينور يا أستاذ احمد 
> أنا اول مرة اقرالك 
> و هاطلع من القصيدة دى علشان ادور بلهفة على قصايدك التانية 
> سعدت جدا بإكتشافك 
> اخوك عمر فؤاد



اخي الفاضل   ... عمو فؤاد  :good:  
سعدت بمرورك .. وتحت امرك دور براحتك فهذا امر  يسعدني . وشرف لى  
اشكرك على كلماتك الجميلة ... كما اشكرك على اكتشاف الحروف ... 

دمت بكل خير
اخيك :good:  : 
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## طارق المملوك

الرائع دائما احمد ابو سنة
اولا اعتذر عن تاخرى فى المرور و السبب انت عارفه صح؟
ثانيا مش عارف اقول الا الله الله الله الله
عقد لا متناهى من الصور الرائعة الجمال فى حبكة شعرية رائعة
اخى الحبيب المعنى ولا اروع و البلاغة الشعرية لا تحتاج الى شرح ولا تصفها كلمات
كم اتمنى ان اقرا لك كل يوم قصيده جديدة يمكن اشبع
دمت رائعا مبدعا كما عودتنا

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

الحبيب طارق المملوك 


اعتذر عن تأخري فى الرد عليك

دمت مبدعا ايها الجميل دائماً
اشكرك على مرورك المتميز ياحبيب قلبي


اخوك المحب دائما احمد 
ابوسنة

----------

